

How  Native Monetization is Changing Silicon Valley (for the better) - dgreenberg
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/12/5-ways-native-monetization-is-changing-silicon-valley/

======
dangreenberg
The macro story is that major platforms and traditional publishers are taking
a page out of FB and Twitter's book and investing in native monetization
systems on their own sites. Imagine a world with no crappy banners, popups,
and interruption....

------
jes5199
is this news? That Google and Facebook make more money than, for example,
online newspapers? That ads make no money?

